# What is your favorite BMW color?



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

My favorite is carbon metallic black. Also wouldn't mind an M5 to go along with it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Barney Metallic. But I'm a little biased. :angel:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

My 2nd favorite is Toledo Blue.


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

Depends on the model, since some colors look better on a 3 than a 5, for example.

3 - Silver Gray

5 - Sterling Gray

Z4 - Toledo Blue

7 - Invisible


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

BMW colors are :yawn: Same for their selection (in USA).
If the cars were not so cool, I'd be put off by them.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Avus Blue has always been a big favorite of mine.

Sterling Gray looks great on an M5.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

GregE_325 said:


> Depends on the model, since some colors look better on a 3 than a 5, for example.
> 
> 3 - Silver Gray
> 
> ...


Invisible must be a custom option.

I don't have silver gray on my 3, but I do have steel gray. And toledo blue on my Z4.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

GregE_325 said:


> 7 - Invisible


 :rofl:

Steel Gray exterior

LSB interior (although not w/SG ext)


----------



## suzer (Jan 4, 2002)

Titanium Silver for an X5 (biased)
Looks good, hides dirt and water spot great.

Jet Black for a 330

Imola Red for an M3

Steel Gray for a Z4


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Again, depends on the car. I'm very partial to Siena red, though. That's what I'm painting the 3, when it gets done. I do like white, but on small cars; I'd love to have a white Z1. Sterling grey on the Z coupes, steel a close second. That Ruby Red is just *drool* on a bigger car like a new 3.

Hmmm, I wonder if they could get Ruby at the shop for the repaint?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if they could get Ruby at the shop for the repaint?


why not :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Cosmos Fockin Black  :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> why not :dunno:


Just had that thought after reading Alex's post. Though I hesitate to take on a color I haven't seen in person. Siena and Merlot, and I'm assuming Ruby, too, as a metallic red, are very changeable in different lights.


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Invisible must be a custom option.
> 
> I don't have silver gray on my 3, but I do have steel gray. And toledo blue on my Z4.


 Steel gray was my favorite 3er color until silver gray came out this year. I like the slightly more "metallic" look that silver gray has. 
I think that Toledo Blue would look good on a 3er coupe, though.

And I must admit, a 745Li in black looks pretty decent. But only dark colors work for that car. The trunk doesn't stand out quite as much that way.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Carbon Black is sweet, that Ruby II red that alex showed us though is just something to drool over


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

Gray Green :eeps:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

LeMans Blue


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Sterling gray and carbon black are both mighty nice.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

(1) The chrome silver metallic they put on the M3 prototype shown at the Frankfurt Auto Show. WooooOOooooooo :yikes: 

(2) Estoril Blue

(3) Titanium Silver

(4) Fern Green 

(5) Orient Blue

Some people don't like the greens :dunno: To each his own... I've always liked the hunter-type greens.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Mine is ...link


----------

